

Railyo - job board for Rails freelancers - rk0567
http://railyo.com/developers

======
bdclimber14
Having started a job board before (orangeslyce.com), one recommendation I have
is to pre-seed the board with jobs to help get over the chicken/egg problem.
You can hustle analog and get some posts or even copy quality postings off
other sites. Sure they won't be paying customers, but it's kindling for the
fire and gives the appearance of social proof.

~~~
rk0567
But it's a private job board - so developers can't see any job offers until
they are signed up :) Anyway - it's really a problem - until know - there is
only one job offer - from the launch (around two weeks).

~~~
nthj
37signals lets people browse jobs, but not see contact information, until they
sign up/pay. A similar workflow might be a possibility here.

~~~
rk0567
Seems good, Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check into that!

------
bdclimber14
I tried to register 4+ times with a password that included special characters,
but each time it said my password didn't match. Once I changed it to an
insecure password, it went through. I could have been bad typing on my part 4
times, but... you may want to test this.

Also - It doesn't appear that the profile visibility dropdown gets repopulated
after form submission failure with the previously selected option.

~~~
philwelch
Forget the special characters and get more entropy from the sheer length of
the password. Now if they restrict _that_ , you have a problem.

(Also use a decent password manager that can remember randomly-generated 30-40
character strings for you.)

------
caioariede
If you are a Django developer, there is a similar approach:

<http://djangogigs.com/>

------
orangethirty
I got your cold email the other day. About the 3rd cold email I've gotten from
an HN user. I was happy. Anyhow, your email copy is not very good. Work on it.
I also replied to the email and you never answered? If you contact me then
reply. You lost your chance, because I know a _lot_ of Rails developers.

~~~
rk0567
Thank You for the suggestion! but I checked my email box and I never received
any application/email from your email address (as listed on your HN profile) ?
kinda weird though, I never miss any email.

------
dhirajbajaj
few things i could have done differently:

> importing developer data from linked-in/github instead of form filling.

> Showing some jobs as it will make me sign up to the site. How do i know how
> many jobs are there??

~~~
rk0567
yeah, signing up with github could be more faster and easy! but jobs preview
requires some job submissions! (one is not enough :))

------
schockt
Crashed, when I clicked on the hompepage URL of this developer:
<http://railyo.com/developers/53>

And btw your app runs in development environment!

~~~
rk0567
I added the `<http://`> to the developer's url and it's fine!

About Development Environment - yeah, it's displaying error messages instead
of error page.

I'm using Capistrano for deployment! May be I had previously enabled error
reporting during testing and forgot to turn it off in production environment.
I'm checking into that.

------
troels
No search? Browsing through page upon page is going to get tired soon.

~~~
rk0567
Number of Developers were low, so I left that out. I'll soon add search
feature, possibly integrated with Google Map. Thank You :)

------
jkaykin
Is Railyo open source?

~~~
rk0567
not until now, but if it will be useful for other people (may be in setting up
a job board quickly on anything) then I would love to open source it.

~~~
jkaykin
I am working on a project and Railyo's functionality is perfect for what I am
looking for. Do you mind open sourcing it?

~~~
rk0567
There are lots of bugs and incomplete features, I'll tackle most of them - in
next few days. So after a week, I'll open source it :) my github username:
rkjha

~~~
jkaykin
Awesome, thank you!

------
yixizhang
Is that I'm the only one think the site itself proves Rails isn't the silver
bullet to solve all web application requirement out there? You guys could have
done a way better job.

~~~
hox
It's a job board. Who ever said Rails was a magical silver bullet? Spread your
anger and animosity elsewhere.

------
theflubba
rails -g scaffold developer name:string desc:text

post to hacker news

~~~
nthj
This dismissal of technical problems by fellow hackers always confuses me. As
a 20-something I'm all too tempted to routinely adopt the "oh, psh, that's
easy" bravado, but as I always tell my junior devs, "if you think it's easy,
you don't understand the problem yet"

~~~
pekk
You have a good point, but some problems really are easy.

That doesn't mean they aren't worth doing. Actually, things which are easy to
do mean less time and cost to develop, which is a big upside if you are trying
to get something done. Which hopefully most of us are doing, most of the time?

------
rk0567
any_feedback?

~~~
dustincoates
I'd suggest taking a few minutes (tops) to tweak the confirmation email.
Either the sender, the subject, or the body (or all) should specify it's
coming from Railyo.

In gmail, the sender is showing as "bots"--I came close to deleting it.

~~~
rk0567
Oh!! probably that's the reason why most of my manual invitation - received no
replies / signups. Thank you :) I'll fix that soon.

